# Promo code for CSR???



## Scotian_Taper (May 18, 2017)

I was reading through the forums and I saw that CSR has 10% code for being a member here, and for the life of me I can't find it again  Could someone help a fella out? Am ordering 10" fat boy, 14" finish box, quick clean pump, with box filler and the 61"-82" hydra reach handle. 10% off would really help out. Thanks for any help


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Scotian_Taper said:


> I was reading through the forums and I saw that CSR has 10% code for being a member here, and for the life of me I can't find it again  Could someone help a fella out? Am ordering 10" fat boy, 14" finish box, quick clean pump, with box filler and the 61"-82" hydra reach handle. 10% off would really help out. Thanks for any help


Send him a PM? or call him?

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/csrs-0th-anniversary-meet-up-14330/


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Scotian_Taper said:


> I was reading through the forums and I saw that CSR has 10% code for being a member here, and for the life of me I can't find it again  Could someone help a fella out? Am ordering 10" fat boy, 14" finish box, quick clean pump, with box filler and the 61"-82" hydra reach handle. 10% off would really help out. Thanks for any help


I wouldn't bother with the hydro reach handle! Better going for the northstar extender or the level 5 which is half the price!:thumbsup:
As for the 14 box I don't see the point in that!


----------



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

I like the hydra reach and 14 is a sweet box love it


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Lovin Drywall said:


> I like the hydra reach and 14 is a sweet box love it


Well my handle went t*ts up for the second time!
Sitting doing nothing now as for the 14 box I don't get it!
The bevel on factory edge sheets r only 5/6 inch wide so why the 14 inch box?:blink:


----------



## Scotian_Taper (May 18, 2017)

I was thinking on the 14" mostly for butts


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Scotian_Taper said:


> I was reading through the forums and I saw that CSR has 10% code for being a member here, and for the life of me I can't find it again  Could someone help a fella out? Am ordering 10" fat boy, 14" finish box, quick clean pump, with box filler and the 61"-82" hydra reach handle. 10% off would really help out. Thanks for any help


think Virginia Moore was the code, let me know how that goes


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Lovin Drywall said:


> I like the hydra reach and 14 is a sweet box love it


Throw us a vid


----------

